# Anthrocon 2016



## Astus (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm surprised there isn't a thread about this already (or at least I couldn't find it) Who's going?

Edit : the schedule for the con is up here Anthrocon 2016 Schedule


----------



## Angellothefox (Apr 4, 2016)

I wish I could I really do hay your a


----------



## Frenzy Kiwi (Apr 11, 2016)

You know what's sad, being an hour drive fro anthrocon, and yet, not being able to go.


----------



## Experimentonomen (Apr 16, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> Oh I wish, but I'm 13 and live in the UK :/



You could go to Confuzzled.


----------



## Experimentonomen (Apr 16, 2016)

Well confuzzled is closer to you than EF is to me. Though i guess it comes down to parents allowance.


----------



## Simo (Apr 16, 2016)

Even though it may have become too big in many ways, I wouldn't mind seeing it once. It seems the trouble is that the hotel sells out so far in advance, that you can't even stay where it's being held...which is much less fun. It's almost like you need to plan it out 9 months in advance. It's on my list, but I'd love to go to MFF in Chicago, Motor City Fur Con in Detroit, Biggest Little Fur Con in Reno, first. I'm about a 5 hour drive from this con.


----------



## modfox (Apr 24, 2016)

say hello to samuel conway (uncle kage)


----------



## Troxt (Apr 27, 2016)

I'd love to go, and I'm even just under 2 hours away. But the hotel room, gas costs, etc. are holding me back. I'll be able to go next year though, if I start saving!


----------



## Cobalt-Fox (May 9, 2016)

I might show up to Anthrocon but idk yet depends on my show schedule :/


----------



## Soji (May 11, 2016)

im going!


----------



## modfox (May 12, 2016)

i will go in 5 years time when i can get enough money to travel to america


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 12, 2016)

I have been to a fur con but never Anthrocon. Might have to go this year.


----------



## Cobalt-Fox (May 12, 2016)

I'm saving up to go this year. Hopefully I can meet some of y'all and chill.


----------



## Latios411 (May 14, 2016)

Going. Still need a ride there though. Could end up just driving myself (And giving ride shares). We shall see.


----------



## Cobalt-Fox (May 16, 2016)

I'll be driving up there from Ga. I wouldn't mind picking up a couple furs on the way up there.


----------



## Nemnth (May 24, 2016)

I'm coming!~ I also have a room to share, for a price though, if anyone needs a place to stay! I posted it in the room and ride share category x3


----------



## Luku_Zuku (May 24, 2016)

Hah! I'd like to know how a 16 year old in the UK I'd gonna gather the funds for a plane tickets, a ticket and a room.. I'd love to go, but no dice.

I do wanna be a journalist though, maybe that can be an excuse somehow...


----------



## GraphicalGecko (May 31, 2016)

Hey! I'm new to this site. I'm going to AnthroCon!


----------



## GraphicalGecko (May 31, 2016)

And to everyone who is offering rides/ sharing rooms- be careful! You never know who might see these posts and want to hurt you. 
just be safe everyone!!


----------



## EdgarKingmaker (Jun 1, 2016)

I will be going!  In fact, I have signed up for the Artists' Alley.
Come see me at seats number 34 for Friday, 48 for Saturday, or 45 for Sunday!  If you dare...


----------



## Nemnth (Jun 1, 2016)

EdgarKingmaker said:


> I will be going!  In fact, I have signed up for the Artists' Alley.
> Come see me at seats number 34 for Friday, 48 for Saturday, or 45 for Sunday!  If you dare...


I might, first time going so I won't know where anything is, but I've planned a lot of my schedule already since I don't wanna miss anything


----------



## EdgarKingmaker (Jun 1, 2016)

Nemnth said:


> I might, first time going so I won't know where anything is, but I've planned a lot of my schedule already since I don't wanna miss anything


Indeed, this will be my mate's first time... but she's kinda furry-lite... so I planned it all for us!  Muahahaha~!  There will be comedy shows!

I'm also bringing toys... but that's more for the after-party.


----------



## Nemnth (Jun 1, 2016)

EdgarKingmaker said:


> Indeed, this will be my mate's first time... but she's kinda furry-lite... so I planned it all for us!  Muahahaha~!  There will be comedy shows!
> 
> I'm also bringing toys... but that's more for the after-party.


A certain bad dragon's toys hmm?


----------



## EdgarKingmaker (Jun 1, 2016)

Nemnth said:


> A certain bad dragon's toys hmm?


*Actual *fetish toys.  Because I'm a sadist.  :3


----------



## Nemnth (Jun 1, 2016)

EdgarKingmaker said:


> *Actual *fetish toys.  Because I'm a sadist.  :3


Oh x3


----------



## EdgarKingmaker (Jun 1, 2016)

Nemnth said:


> Oh x3


So if you ever wanted to try "pleasurable pain" there may be a sadist just around the bend waiting to share it.

See?  There's a topic you can come to me at Artists' Alley about and just be like; "What the hell?  Talking about sadism out of the blue!"  Then I'd know... I'd know you were from FAForum.


----------



## Nemnth (Jun 1, 2016)

EdgarKingmaker said:


> So if you ever wanted to try "pleasurable pain" there may be a sadist just around the bend waiting to share it.
> 
> See?  There's a topic you can come to me at Artists' Alley about and just be like; "What the hell?  Talking about sadism out of the blue!"  Then I'd know... I'd know you were from FAForum.


I'd also be wearing a partial which would look like my character in my avatar x3


----------



## EdgarKingmaker (Jun 1, 2016)

Nemnth said:


> I'd also be wearing a partial which would look like my character in my avatar x3


Well that's helpful.  I won't.  Likely my character would be quite a bit too costly.

Plus, it's the fourth main character I've had in the past 15 years.  Who knows what I'll be next year.


----------



## ~T.K~ (Jun 1, 2016)

I'll have to skip out this year, it's WAY too close to Breyerfest. (Another large convention, where I make some extra cash and volunteer.) To everyone that is going, have fun!


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Jun 1, 2016)

The Ironic thing about me wanting to attend Anthrocon but otherwise being unable to is, the badge I had commissioned at AnthrOhio says it was made at Anthrocon '16 (erroneously)


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 5, 2016)

Sadly, i will not attend eather.  When i graduate from high school and have my fur suit, then ill be there fur sure.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 6, 2016)

I wish I could... But there are issues hindering me to do so.

I never been at a furry con!


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Jun 6, 2016)

Ah man, I'd love to show up, but my chance probably won't arrive until AC 2022 probably...


----------



## StellaBellePepper (Jun 6, 2016)

I only really embraced the fandom about a month ago, but I live only two hours away from Pittsburgh so I'm just jumping right in xD


----------



## Journeyful (Jun 9, 2016)

I'll be going and doing artist alley. Woot!


----------



## Obsidia (Jun 13, 2016)

I'll be there!

I made the decision less than a week ago so I have no choice but to roomshare.  Wish me luck.  If not, I'll be sleeping in a box.  Hehehe.


----------



## Journeyful (Jun 13, 2016)

Obsidia said:


> I'll be there!
> 
> I made the decision less than a week ago so I have no choice but to roomshare.  Wish me luck.  If not, I'll be sleeping in a box.  Hehehe.



If you're not in a box, you might be with a fox.


----------



## Mariko Wolfner (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm am going and this will be my first Anthrocon


----------



## JoeStrike (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm going! In fact I'm doing a panel: (The convention unfortunately left it out of the printed schedule; it only appears online, which is why I'm spreading the word on my own.)

"Born This (Furry) Way?"

Sunday July 3, 2016 12:30pm - 2:00pm 
Convention Center room 319-321

Did the idea of anthropomorphic animals—perhaps even being one—always hold an appeal to you, but it was something you could never tell anyone about because you knew no one could possibly understand, and you felt so very alone…until the day you discovered Furry Fandom? (The very common “I’m Not the Only One!” syndrome.)

Come and share your story - what turned you furry and how you discovered the fandom - with furs who've "been there," just like you.


----------



## Cobalt-Fox (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm going to be there! I just made all may plans final. I just got to find a room.....


----------



## Hair_Everywhere (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm going to Supercon instead in Miami, without a doubt I'll probably see a furry or two there.


----------



## Cobalt-Fox (Jun 27, 2016)

Hair_Everywhere said:


> I'm going to Supercon instead in Miami, without a doubt I'll probably see a furry or two there.



Supercon??? What and when is that?


----------



## Hair_Everywhere (Jun 27, 2016)

Cobalt-Fox said:


> Supercon??? What and when is that?


It's just like comic con except everybody shows up in some type of cosplay from a movie or TV show, there will be special guests and sighings.


----------



## Daven (Jun 27, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> Oh I wish, but I'm 14 and live in the UK :/


Your 14 to


----------



## Daven (Jun 27, 2016)

Daven said:


> Your 14 to


I am going to oklacon 2016


----------



## Cobalt-Fox (Jun 30, 2016)

Hair_Everywhere said:


> It's just like comic con except everybody shows up in some type of cosplay from a movie or TV show, there will be special guests and sighings.


Dude epic!!!!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Jun 30, 2016)

I would feel "underdressed" if I went to one since I don't have a fursuit, but it would be pretty cool to go to any furcon


----------



## Cobalt-Fox (Jun 30, 2016)

I don't have a fur suit either, but I love to go.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Jun 30, 2016)

plus I'm only 16 so I don't think I would be able to go on my own...


----------



## Cobalt-Fox (Jun 30, 2016)

true :/


----------



## Cobalt-Fox (Jun 30, 2016)

So I'm looking fore a room share. Anyone have a spot for a fox to crash at? I know its last minute but my room share fell apart.


----------



## Cobalt-Fox (Jun 30, 2016)

I got one!!! Ill see y'all there!!! If any one wants to meet up let me know!!


----------



## FlannelFox (Jun 30, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> plus I'm only 16 so I don't think I would be able to go on my own...


You guys are making feel like a creepy old dude, stop it. 

What's the draw to cons? I've never been to one. I'm not sure I'm one for gaming or tons of socializing. I imagine it would be a lot better if you were part of a group?


----------



## Astus (Jul 1, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> You guys are making feel like a creepy old dude, stop it.
> 
> What's the draw to cons? I've never been to one. I'm not sure I'm one for gaming or tons of socializing. I imagine it would be a lot better if you were part of a group?



So far while I'm here, it's just fun looking around, seeing all the art and people, not to mention there are panels full of cool information and some events to go to if you like music and stuff


----------



## Cobalt-Fox (Jul 1, 2016)

So who all is here at antro? Anyone wanna meet?


----------

